
ACH payments cost less. Will online shoppers ever switch? - spencerwgreene
https://fin.plaid.com/articles/will-online-shoppers-ever-switch-to-ach/
======
TheAdamist
No. There is zero benefit to the shopper and extreme fraud risk.

Also, plaid apparently is in the process of being acquired by Visa, so an
article advocating against credit cards is an interesting career choice.

~~~
ta17711771
They're not.

Read the article.

------
EADGBE
As long as the upfront costs for ACH remain as high as they are (I’m looking
at you, Plaid), no, people will not switch.

Consumers definitely don’t give a crap. Until people offer cash vs credit
discounts, no one will move away from credit cards.

Just like Visa/MC/Amex planned.

------
jakeogh
I'll stick to cash. The result of not using is the loss of the ability to have
2 party direct money transfers.

